# El Problemo



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Felipe said:


> I don't remember typing you:tongue:


You did that long time ago, when I was new in perC and my username was different.




Felipe said:


> Introverted because always filtering things in your head before immediately acting outside and Perceiver because of the need to let things open and not really make a decision and feel stuck by the decision, as seen in this text:
> 
> Lord Thinkering asks: "What is the most important goal in your life? What would you do to achieve it?"
> 
> your answer: "Probably not related thing, but today I kinda found out, that whatever the stuff I get into I just try to understand it internally organize it." *introversion*


Okay you are right here.




Felipe said:


> "Also it was just an example, I didn't got into drugs. The stuff I get into somehow should interest me in the first place." leaps in though (*Te or Ne* ??) I don't know


lol I lost my cool a bit here, because I started to sound like I was talking about narcotics. Damn English!




Felipe said:


> "I still am interested into cars. It's not really huge interest at all, but I just from time to time observe something about and help to build internal framework of all observed stuff. I was into computers for some time, but now I'm not." *'perceiverish'*


Maybe I agree with this one.




Felipe said:


> "Just generally observe>understand>understand the whole bigger thing." *maybe thinker*


By that I meant my mind pattern when I read car history book. Before even reading I had some type of mental framework about stuff, but after reading (observing) I understood why something is the way it is (understand) and then I fine tuned my whole understanding of cars (understand the whole bigger thing). This is what I meant by that. I'm not sure if same process applies to all the stuff irl, so it shouldn't be taken as constant.




Felipe said:


> IxxP. I will read some more to figure out the other 2 letters and then I'll get back to you


You are one of the minority of people, who actually try to help in this thread and solve the issue. I like that.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> By that I meant my mind pattern when I read car history book. Before even reading I had some type of mental framework about stuff, but after reading (observing) I understood why something is the way it is (understand) and then I fine tuned my whole understanding of cars (understand the whole bigger thing). This is what I meant by that. I'm not sure if same process applies to all the stuff irl, so it shouldn't be taken as constant.


Hmm, yeah I meant you try to understand things in a logical sense right?. Feelers aren't so obsessed with this I guess..

Now, for Intuition vs Perception I'm not so sure yet. So if before I typed you ISFP, now I'm thinking like IxTP... or IxTJ if you don't take the J and P very seriously compared to the functions... Maybe I should look the functions, thing is in MBTI the functions definitions are kinda mixed up with other things. I'm gonna have to look your other posts if you don't mind.



The red spirit said:


> You are one of the minority of people, who actually try to help in this thread and solve the issue. I like that.


No problem


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Hmm, yeah I meant you try to understand things in a logical sense right?. Feelers aren't so obsessed with this I guess..


I'm not really sure of that



Felipe said:


> Now, for Intuition vs Perception I'm not so sure yet. So if before I typed you ISFP, now I'm thinking like IxTP... or IxTJ if you don't take the J and P very seriously compared to the functions... Maybe I should look the functions, thing is in MBTI the functions definitions are kinda mixed up with other things. I'm gonna have to look your other posts if you don't mind.


Why should I mind? That's the point of this thread is to analyse me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Felipe I found that old typing thread. Here it it is: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-questionnaire-need-help-typing-myself-2.html


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Okay, I'm going to analyse your old questionnaire.



The red spirit said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty objective description, could be a sign of Se.



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> In first place I wouldn't go with friends and my family, just without people. Second, I must really like that band/artist/musician, if not I wouldn't go. I don't really like to go to crowds.


Lol, probably introvert.



> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> I don't like parties. I don't know what to do at them. Go to dance? No, I don't know how and if fail everyone will laught at me, that would be so embarrassing. Maybe, I would leave then or try to stay away from them.


Okay, you're a bit anxious, I don't think this says much about your type. But my guess still is that you're an introvert.



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> I would say my opinion or maybe keep it to myself, but I wouldn't agree. If it makes me angry, I can release emotional outburst. It contains complaining, sometimes yelling and fights (very rare).


You say that you wouldn't agree nonetheless, so you're pretty attached to your beliefs, which could be Fi. The rest also points to Feeling>Thinking, but some Thinkers can be pretty emotional too, especially if they don't know how to manage their emotions. Overall, though, I think that you use Fi.



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> I would never forget my own beliefs. If I like other beliefs, maybe I will start believe myself. It really depends on situation.


Probably Fi again.



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> I don't know. Maybe freedom(really hate commitments, especially long term), adaptability (New school? ok. New flat? ok), creativity(more creative than whole class, when making plans for movies, spectacles and when making some mini projects at ethics class with original ideas).


Freedom, adaptability and creativity seem like pretty IxFP values, but I won't judge that much. Hating long term commitment is something that I see more in high Se users than otherwise.



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> A) Creativity, laziness, loneliness, ideas, adaptability. B)No, never. Everyone should realise that every personality type, makes our world unique and awesome. We need all types in it and I like what I am.


A) indicates Perceiving.
B) is so Fi it hurts, lol.



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> I can have them then I see some details, even abstract, it's bit hard to say. When I know situation and know what to look for and just feel it. Sometimes from watching anime, like DBZ. I thought that red ribbon army was just red army in different naming.
> Oh shit, I just wrote so pile of offtopic, but hunches and gut feelings, just come to me, but at least from world what I see, hear and you know, can sense 5 senses.


I'll skip this one because I don't think it adds much.



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> A)Being creative or original, and someone praise me. i like some experiments. I love to eat tasty food, sushis are the best, because of so many variations, that aren't boring and can change taste of it drastically. I hate greasy food, I wish they didn't exist. I really like conversations with people on-on-one, it always mean some deeper discussions. I remember talked to school psychologist for almost 3 hours straight, when I wanted to eat, but I ignored it. I like to read some interesting journals and articles on internet, but they must be short, if they are long, then content of them must be interesting. I like computers, smartphones and other technologies. I can build PC myself and it is interesting. I like video games on any gaming platform(prefer to have physical copy of game). Lol, I even played on DVD player, game was Tomb raider on DVDi. I like water slides and swimming. i like PE lessons at school, because we can play basketball whole lesson and I really like and sometimes we get to play football outside, I like it too. i like sports and almost any kind of it, except extreme sports, they are too dangerous. I like to stay up late. I like movies, anime, music, stories (creepypastas, even if I'm scared of them). Basically, anything I can sense.


Se.



> B)Math, physics suck. I hate calculations and I hate following rules, I hate it so much. i don't understand them both, but, at least at physics I don't suck. Eww.
> Hate to do decisions, I overthink a lot about each option and possibility. Like PS3 vs XBOX 360, buy Intel or AMD cpu, buy green or red shirt if I like them both.


Introverted Perceivers are probably the ones who struggle the most with making decisions and following rules, as far as I know.


*Conclusion:*

Only you can truly type yourself, but, from what I gathered, you're an ISFP. I didn't see Ne in any of your posts, only Se, and you're most likely an introvert who uses Fi.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> *Conclusion:*
> 
> Only you can truly type yourself, but, from what I gathered, you're an ISFP. I didn't see Ne in any of your posts, only Se, and you're most likely an introvert who uses Fi.


But why do you analyse old questionnaire? I can answer to new one now and I suspect, that I could had lacked writing skills and experience back then (also unconsciously followed some patterns). Just for the sake of objective it shouldn't be the same questionnaire.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> But why do you analyse old questionnaire? I can answer to new one now and I suspect, that I could had lacked writing skills and experience back then (also unconsciously followed some patterns). Just for the sake of objective it shouldn't be the same questionnaire.


I analysed it because it was the best source that I had to gauge your type, but you're right that you probably should answer a new one (and I should've asked this before). But I'm curious to know: why do you think you don't use Se?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I analysed it because it was the best source that I had to gauge your type, but you're right that you probably should answer a new one (and I should've asked this before). But I'm curious to know: why do you think you don't use Se?


I don't really suspect not having Se, but something is bothering me. Those super in moment descriptions and constant desire for indulging in sensory pleasures. I truly don't have any superpowers, nor I constantly want sensory pleasures. I know this is unreasonable, but for that I can't surely call myself Se user, but I may perfectly be. Also some people guessed, that I have Si. So sum it all up and you get not 100% sureness of having Se. 

As to questionnaire, I will fill out the one that I have never filled out before (if I will find that), if you are really eager to type (probably not), I can give a link to thread, where I filled huge socionics questionnaire, but no one really analysed it. Link: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...invades-socionics-forum-real-plz-type-me.html
It is very likely analyzable not only in socionics stuff.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> I don't really suspect not having Se, but something is bothering me. Those super in moment descriptions and constant desire for indulging in sensory pleasures. I truly don't have any superpowers, nor I constantly want sensory pleasures. I know this is unreasonable, but for that I can't surely call myself Se user, but I may perfectly be. Also some people guessed, that I have Si. So sum it all up and you get not 100% sureness of having Se.
> 
> As to questionnaire, I will fill out the one that I have never filled out before (if I will find that), if you are really eager to type (probably not), I can give a link to thread, where I filled huge socionics questionnaire, but no one really analysed it. Link: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...invades-socionics-forum-real-plz-type-me.html
> It is very likely analyzable not only in socionics stuff.


I might read it later, I'm not sure if this is going to help since I'm not very knowlegeable on Socionics, and I'm not a fan of questions like "how do you define X?" or "what would you change in society?", I don't think they help all that much.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Mr. Castelo completed this questionnaire

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Pretty much everything except introversion

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I don't really know. Maybe knowledge.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I can't really recall something like that, but maybe driving with old bicycle in the village. From recent ones maybe nailing Forza 2 race good enough. This whole summer was rather boring and dull, not much happened. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Not much to be honest. Maybe IxTJ organisation abilities, but they are annoying with that.


*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
What it is? How does it work? Pros Cons. Do I like it? Isn't there any better solutions?


*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I like to have control on outcome, yet I'm lazy with many of them. If it's group project, I'm usually the one who complains and does stuff in right weight. 


*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?* 
When I find snacks or when I realise, that my life isn't doomed and there's a hope. It feels good.


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Maybe read about that thing, try to understand it. Then after having some knowledge try so called "hands on" stuff. Then I should get it. If not, then I would think of ways how to learn it. Then further steps really depends on more specific thing I'm trying to learn.


*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Good enough, yet there's a lot to be improved and there's also something way much worse than me. I think, I don't really have big problems with that.


*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Depends on ideas itself. My reaction usually depends.


*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
(Jeez this questionnaire is really awful, it just asks "so do you know your type now" also it just doesn't help much)

Depends on me. Maybe very slight leaning on second one, but don't really know that until I'm in such situation. Usually I really don't like group works due to obvious flaws.


*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
One on one for me. Not sure about thinking and speaking. Maybe both happen at the same time.


*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I would like to know where I am jumping before leaping, yet I really wish I didn't do that in this questionnaire. It sucks to know everything.

That actions and words stuff is too vague to say something, also full of crappy white and black thinking. I prefer to not make decision about such things.


*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
I don't have those friends, but to answer this question it depends greatly on those friends themselves. If their quality is good enough, then I would "night out". Anyway I'm really likely to "night out", but there are some situations, where friends are assholes and you know it won't end well or they have asshole friends or *insert random possibility or reasoning, why I won't go*. Usually reasons are strong enough to not go, but I really hate missing something (due to some bad decisions made in the past).

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I maybe become very emotional. It was really long time ago and I only remember it very vaguely.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Negative traits linked to being emotionally negative, lots of swearing, black and white thinking, annoying weird habits, being complete idiot. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
The only thing irl, that I liked to talk about one-on-one was psychology, but this was with specific person. Generally I don't really like to talk with 'other' people.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
I don't know.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
I'm skipping this question due to not having those for at least 3 years.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Whatever I have in my mind. That greatly depends on what happened yesterday and what interested me yesterday, also what is interesting now and what made me pay attention to now. Almost anything, that comes in my head.


Notes: I think, that I failed to answer some questions and overall didn't say much. Mostly due to bad design of this questionnaire. That makes things harder for someone, who tries to type me and I dislike that, but I can't do much.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I might read it later, I'm not sure if this is going to help since I'm not very knowlegeable on Socionics,


You can analyze it using your own methods for just finding out someone's mbti type. Socionics questionnaire is just fancy name, you probably can even try to type person after that questionnaire with three typologies (socionics, mbti, enneagram). It doesn't really require much of socionics knowledge.



Mr. Castelo said:


> and I'm not a fan of questions like "how do you define X?" or "what would you change in society?", I don't think they help all that much.


I'm not too, but they provoke individual's thinking patterns and typer can see them. Also quantity of stuff helps to ensure those pattern validity. I can see how that type of questionnaire can help. Oh I forgot to mention, that questionnaire also provoke thinking on the spot or in-the-moment thinking. That can be to some a good way to just write naturally.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Mr. Castelo This random creative writing attempt was my try to explain myself and maybe get some outside help to understand myself better. Link: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/1066370-el-manifiesto-del-sueno.html


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

@The red spirit

I will look at the stuff you wrote and analyse it later, it's difficult to do this right now because my internet connection is shitty at the moment and the pages aren't loading properly for some reason.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

@The red spirit, my apologies for the rather simple question, but have you perchance taken a cognitive functions test as of yet? It do believe, this suggestion has not been offered as off yet The link can be found at:


* *




Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes



Please post your results below, so we can analyze this question further.

My observations are as follows. Based on your responses to the questionnaire and to the individuals, I am noticing two functions. Fi and Se respectively, perhaps the first two dominant functions.. Following this logic, the opposite functions of the above are Ni and Te. At this moment of time, I do think you are an ESFP or ISFP.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Agent X said:


> @The red spirit, my apologies for the rather simple question, but have you perchance taken a cognitive functions test as of yet? It do believe, this suggestion has not been offered as off yet The link can be found at:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I took it in the past and got ESFP result, but I didn't really understood around 30% of questions. I will redo it now.



Agent X said:


> My observations are as follows. Based on your responses to the questionnaire and to the individuals, I am noticing two functions. Fi and Se respectively, perhaps the first two dominant functions. Following this logic, the opposite functions of the above are Ni and Te. At this moment of time, I do think you are an ESFP or ISFP.


ok

So I did that test and I had no idea what these questions meant:
Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go
Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest (I had with this, but it's weird question)
Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change
Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving (I barely understand it)
Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions
Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen (I barely understood it)
Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one (is it Ne?)
Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts
Transform yourself by focusing inward on a specific way you foresee you will need to be
Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people (is it Fe?)

And my results are:


Text version:
*Cognitive Process* *Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************** (32.9)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************* (31.5)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************** (23.5)
limited use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************** (23.3)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************** (28.4)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************** (29.5)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************** (27.4)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************************** (42.9)
excellent use

*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISFP

*Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi):* Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Sensing (Se):* Immersing in the present context. Responding naturally to everything tangible you detect through your senses. Checking with what your gut instincts say. Testing limits and take risks for big rewards.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ESFP, or INFP

If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.

*The Four Temperaments*
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Improviser; secondly Stabilizer; then Catalyst; and lastly, Theorist.
To read more about the four temperaments click here.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I did 16personalities test and this is what I got 









What bothers me is that thinking and feeling is almost same strength, also P and J are unclear.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Okay, I read your 80Q questionnaire (not all of it, admittedly, it's too damn long, but I read most of it), here's what I think: when asked to define things, you use common-place definitions that are usually centered around a purpose. I think this indicates Ti over Te, Ti-users would probably take more time to elaborate on those definitions, and their focus probably wouldn't be on purpose as much. You seem to like doing things in your own way, and not always follow the rules/what others think, and I think this is an attitude common to Introverted Perceivers, due to Ti/Fi dictating its own rules. You also focus quite a bit on competence, getting things done and enjoy organization, even though you may struggle with those activities, which indicates Te. You seem to put a lot of weight on how you feel towards other people, and you even said that this affects your judgements quite a bit, which may indicate Feeling>Thinking. I didn't see a lot of abstract thougt in your responses, and you describe things in a rather concrete way ("this is how it is and that's it"), which makes me think that you're a Sensor. Overall, I still think that you're an ISFP, I don't see many clues for otherwise.

About Se: just like Ni, Se is not a superpower, it's a pretty simple function that some people misunderstand. Se is not about having ninja reflexes and being great at sports, Se is about viewing the world as it is and having a preference towards taking in concrete, observable information in its purest form. My ESFP brother is clumsy as fuck, but this does not change the fact that he uses Se as his dominant function. Se users rely a lot on their senses, they want things to sound good, taste good, feel good and be visually appealing; they live in the present moment and want to experience life in a straightforward way ("I was there, I did it"). They're also no-bullshit people, they care about the objective truth, something that every human being is capable of seeing, concrete data.

Even if you have inferior Se, some of those things are going to be true for you.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Okay, I read your 80Q questionnaire (not all of it, admittedly, it's too damn long, but I read most of it), here's what I think: when asked to define things, you use common-place definitions that are usually centered around a purpose. I think this indicates Ti over Te, Ti-users would probably take more time to elaborate on those definitions, and their focus probably wouldn't be on purpose as much. You seem to like doing things in your own way, and not always follow the rules/what others think, and I think this is an attitude common to Introverted Perceivers, due to Ti/Fi dictating its own rules. You also focus quite a bit on competence, getting things done and enjoy organization, even though you may struggle with those activities, which indicates Te. You seem to put a lot of weight on how you feel towards other people, and you even said that this affects your judgements quite a bit, which may indicate Feeling>Thinking. I didn't see a lot of abstract thougt in your responses, and you describe things in a rather concrete way ("this is how it is and that's it"), which makes me think that you're a Sensor. Overall, I still think that you're an ISFP, I don't see many clues for otherwise.


Makes sense, but i want to ask some things:
1) Why so many people see me as some sort of Thinker or extravert here on perC? Is it vibe or my writing style?
2) How INTJ's functions differ from ISFP's functions? In what ways do they make person different?




Mr. Castelo said:


> About Se: just like Ni, Se is not a superpower, it's a pretty simple function that some people misunderstand. Se is not about having ninja reflexes and being great at sports, Se is about viewing the world as it is and having a preference towards taking in concrete, observable information in its purest form. My ESFP brother is clumsy as fuck, but this does not change the fact that he uses Se as his dominant function. Se users rely a lot on their senses, they want things to sound good, taste good, feel good and be visually appealing; they live in the present moment and want to experience life in a straightforward way ("I was there, I did it"). They're also no-bullshit people, they care about the objective truth, something that every human being is capable of seeing, concrete data.
> 
> Even if you have inferior Se, some of those things are going to be true for you.


I'm probably the first person to net get Se lol.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> Makes sense, but i want to ask some things:
> 1) Why so many people see me as some sort of Thinker or extravert here on perC? Is it vibe or my writing style?
> 2) How INTJ's functions differ from ISFP's functions? In what ways do they make person different?


1) I'm not sure, everyone has their own biases, me included, only you can clearly see your own type. But if I were to guess, you're sort of blunt, and some people associate that with being a Thinker when it's not necessarily true. As for you being an extravert, I have no idea, I didn't see any signs of extraversion in you.
2) Technically, they use the same top functions, but in a very different way. INTJs lead with Ni, which means they guide themselves by making intuitive leaps and connections, they're abstract thinkers (NT). ISFPs lead with Fi, they guide themselves using their own moral compass. INTJs also use Fi, but way less than ISFPs, they prefer to judge things in a logical, objective way based on facts and certified methods. In the same way, ISFPs use Ni too, but also way less than INTJs, they prefer to take in concrete information instead of using intuition to make abstract connections and especulations. INTJs have inferior Se, which means they may suck at focusing on concrete data (visual details, surroundings, sensory impressions, etc.). ISFPs have inferior Te, which means they may suck at planning things in advance, getting things done, organizing stuff, and making decisions based on objective, impersonal logic. An INTJ may be quite good at using Fi or Se, but it's not their natural preference; likewise, an ISFP may be quite good at using Ni or Te, but it's not their natural preference. Above all, INTJs are Intuitives, Thinkers and Judgers, and ISFPs are Sensors, Feelers and Perceivers -- this is a big difference already if you know the basics.



> I'm probably the first person to net get Se lol.


Here's a good description of Extraverted Sensing.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

It would appear the results above show that you are an ISFP. Reading off the graph, there is still a possibility you could be a thinker, but the averages of Feeling vs Thinking show you prefer feeling, with values of 35.08 (F) and 28.95 (T) respectively. You are an ISFP, perhaps with hybrid functions, which would cause confusion, and hence leading us to this post. @Mr. Castelo 's reasoning is exactly what I would write, have he not written it earlier. I do believe the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

> So I did that test and I had no idea what these questions meant:
> Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go
> Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest (I had with this, but it's weird question)
> Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change
> ...


What did you put, for each of these ones you didn't understand?

The fact you're attempting to figure out which cognitive function is being assessed tells me that your result from it is useless as it has been manipulated.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Turi said:


> What did you put, for each of these ones you didn't understand?


*Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go*What cues? What do they mean? This isn't detective game, is it? What does this question have to do with typology? Is it Ne?
*Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest (I had with this, but it's weird question)* Does anyone really do that? Why unrelated? Why not related? Do people have to agree in this question, that they are dumb or something? Isn't having unrelated ideas some kind of issue or do they really tried hard to ask if you have dominant Ne (if it's dom, it might look like that due to it working very fast, so fast that it looks like unrelated)?
*Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change* I don't do drugs. What metamorphosis? What vision of change? wtf this question is talking about? Do they really would describe Ni like that? This question sounds mental.
*Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving (I barely understand it)* Don't people usually focus on one goal and one framework?
*Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions* I'm not sure what they meant with mystical state and what does emotional outburst have to do with that. Seems like they mixed up F and N in same question.
*Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen (I barely understood it)* I gotta say, that magic doesn't really exist, so I'm not sure how to answer that and what they actually meant here. Also those consequences, that they mentioned are unclear to me. Question is too vague.
*Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one (is it Ne?)* In what way following those? wtf they meant with tangents?
*Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts* Question would had been very clear if there wasn't added random contexts. That makes me wonder what they meant by that. Otherwise question seems about Se, but that last part ruins it. It makes me wonder if they meant some other things.
*Transform yourself by focusing inward on a specific way you foresee you will need to be* English grammar here isn't clear. Whole thing isn't understandable. 'Foresee you will need' wut? Word order or maybe too many words compressed into one sentence makes everything unclear.
*Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people (is it Fe?)* Oneness? honestly now it sounds like F function, but what exactly they meant by oneness is not clear.




Turi said:


> The fact you're attempting to figure out which cognitive function is being assessed tells me that your result from it is useless as it has been manipulated.


That also happens to me in almost all tests and questionnaires. I can't help, but to see what they are trying to get out behind questions. Comes naturally to me and I wish sometimes to turn that off temporarily, but that isn't possible.


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> That also happens to me in almost all tests and questionnaires. I can't help, but to see what they are trying to get out behind questions. Comes naturally to me and I wish sometimes to turn that off temporarily, but that isn't possible.


That's why you never trust tests and type yourself/get typed by people. That's everyone's problem.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockheart said:


> That's why you never trust tests and type yourself/get typed by people. That's everyone's problem.


That could be true, but is there a way to avoid that?


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> That could be true, but is there a way to avoid that?


I don't really think so.
Tests like that are too bias by their nature. 16personalities isn't good at all, it types by letters and not functions, which is just stupid and instantly incorrect. Also it's really easy to get T (for example, this particular test always gives me an ENTP result). Cognitive function tests are better, but not entirely true either. 
I looked through your post where you listed questions you did not understand from keys2cognition test, and I really can relate to you lol. Guess that means you have no Ne just like me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockheart said:


> I don't really think so.
> Tests like that are too bias by their nature. 16personalities isn't good at all, it types by letters and not functions, which is just stupid and instantly incorrect. Also it's really easy to get T (for example, this particular test always gives me an ENTP result). Cognitive function tests are better, but not entirely true either.


I know, that tests are bad. I remember I always got thinker types like ENTP, ESTP, INTJ, ISTP. One time INFJ.




Clockheart said:


> I looked through your post where you listed questions you did not understand from keys2cognition test, and I really can relate to you lol. Guess that means you have no Ne just like me.


For some reason I got more Ne than Ni. Overall test results function wise don't make sense, except dom Fi. Otherwise according to that test my function stack would be something like that: Fi Se Ti Ne. That would mean, that I am normally ISFP and I have secret INTP mode. wut?

Now let's analyze test results from MBTI perspective. My preferences would be F S I P. Meaning it's ISFP type.

In socionics I get letters ESI, which is ISFj. Converted to MBTI it is ISFP.

Now adding everything up I get ISFP type and other people here analysed my written stuff and they all suggest ISFP. So ISFP makes sense. Also ESFP makes sense, but probably not as much. While suggested INFP type doesn't make any sense.

Maybe some people come here and give me more insights about my type, but currently ISFP is the most likely. Even though I'm not ISFP in the eyes of perC ISFPs.


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> In socionics I get letters ESI, which is ISFj. Converted to MBTI it is ISFP.


Oh no-no-no, honey, do NOT 'convert' MBTI to socionics and vice versa. Firstly because officially ESI stands for ISFJ and not ISFP, and secondly because it doesn't really work out like that, these two systems are different. It is possible to have respectable types, but you're way too wrong if you consider yourself, for example, an IEE just because your MBTI type is ENFP.

I'm kinda sorry, but I fail to figure you out and even attempt to type you. One thing for sure though - I don't see a fellow ESFP in you.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@The red spirit.

I made this questionnaire on another forum a while back. It judges the strength of the four functions; Sensing, Intuition, Thinking, and Feeling. It's been accurate so far. All you need to do is keep tally for the choices that resonate the most like you and and then those opposite of your choice (Think generally of how you are: neutral frame of mind).

*1: In order to the gain the most out of life, you believe one should...*
A). adhere to the values that one or the environment hold hear.
B). take part in the world and enjoy the now.
C). Freely follow the connections and patterns of the world via the mind's eye.
D). focus on understanding the world and it's properties.

*2: You naturally place more focus on...*
A). Identifying and analyzing gained data.
B). Nurturing aspects such as ideals, values, and harmony
C). The tangible details and their accompanying impressions.
D). The underlying concepts and patterns that lie beneath.

*3: The facet of reality that you would most likely gloss over would be...*
A). the underlying currents of meaning that the environment infers.
B). its sensual presence and one's reaction of it.
C). taking note of its mechanics and structure.
D). gauging importance and the ideal within the environment. 

*4: Pair of words that best describe you...*
A). Sharp and Present
B). Analytical and Understanding
C). Essence and Insightful
D). Passionate and Steadfast

*5: To you, books and films are favored for...*
A). how they allow one to build an understanding of the topic. 
B). how the story ties in with other themes and concepts.
C). how it speaks to you, the sentiments evoked.
D). The flair of the plot and action.

*6: When under critique, you are often pointed out as...*
A). Reading to deep into things, lack attention to what currently matters.
B). Hedonist, fails to acknowledge outside the moment.
C). distant regarding emotional affairs, insensitive.
D). idealistic and lofty. Overly moralistic.

*7: Being an onlooker at an event, which is the most common mental stirring...*
A). Is this right to do? How do I feel about this? Is this disrupting the harmony?
B). focus on the present details that strike the senses and their impressions.
C). There is more to this than what is seen. What's really going on?
D). Making sense of the situation, analyzing the facts and options.

*8: To further a relationship, there must be...*
A). a taking part in the experiences of the world.
B). joint efforts of analysis and implementation
C). mutual insight of the deeper substances of the world.
D). shared values and the seeking of an ideal.

*9: A situation becomes uncomfortable most when...*
A). I have to cater to values and personally connect.
B). I am forced to overlook the values that are held.
C). I am pushed to look to what is not readily apparent.
D). I have to consider present and at hand data.

*10: To you, art is about...*
A). taking note of the background information of the piece and creator.
B) the symbolism that is inferred, the patterns that come to mind.
C). harkening to an ideal, the personal connection.
D). appreciating the object, its appeal to the senses.

*11: Something most likely to rouse you into action...*
A). the promise of acquiring a possibility, to see something in a new light.
B). an opportunity for an experience, deal with the tangible.
C). to understand a subject, plan and accomplish a goal.
D). to express oneself, to communicate values within the world.



* *





*Key*
Sensing: 1B, 2C, 3A, 4A, 5D, 6B, 7B, 8A, 9C, 10D, 11B
Intuition: 1C, 2D, 3B, 4C, 5B, 6A, 7C, 8C, 9D, 10B, 11A
Feeling: 1A, 2B, 3C, 4D, 5C, 6D, 7A, 8D, 9B, 10C, 11D
Thinking: 1D, 2A, 3D, 4B, 5A, 6C, 7D, 8B, 9A, 10A, 11C

Dominant Sensing: ESXP, ISXJ
Dominant Intuition: ENXP, INXJ
Dominant Feeling: IXFP, EFXJ
Dominant Thinking: IXTP, EXTJ


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockheart said:


> Oh no-no-no, honey, do NOT 'convert' MBTI to socionics and vice versa. Firstly because officially ESI stands for ISFJ and not ISFP, and secondly because it doesn't really work out like that, these two systems are different. It is possible to have respectable types, but you're way too wrong if you consider yourself, for example, an IEE just because your MBTI type is ENFP.


but what makes those two systems so different? I personally find those two closer, than any others.



Clockheart said:


> I'm kinda sorry, but I fail to figure you out and even attempt to type you.


I didn't even knew, that you tried. You really shouldn't feel sorry. Yet I appreciate your honesty.



Clockheart said:


> One thing for sure though - I don't see a fellow ESFP in you.


But why exactly you don't see me as fellow ESFP? Please provide detailed answer, if you think you can't then at least try.


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> but what makes those two systems so different? I personally find those two closer, than any others.
> 
> They view meanings of functions differently.
> I don't say that these systems are _completely_ different, but one must perceive them as different interpretetions of a certain concept.
> ...


Have you considered ISTP by any chance?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Pastelle

1.mix of d, b and a
2.honestly all, maybe c has more strength
3.all, but b c are stronger, while a d have less strength
4.strongest would be a, but I can relate with all
5.probably a, but if you wanted my completely honest answer, then it would be details and information. Biography, cars, computers, encyclopedias would be my favourites due to information and details. Also I would appreciate tables, schematics, illustrations of written object and such... 
6.mostly c and probably a
7.I would choose c and b, maybe later a
8.c and d
9.maybe c and a (lol it sounds like C.I.A.)
10.mostly d, then c and then b
11.not very sure here, but maybe d (honestly I don't know)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockheart said:


> Have you considered ISTP by any chance?


I did and also it was one of 3 most likely types from people to type me.

Maybe @Whatexists could explain why so. 

Summary is that I tend to not be satisfied with answers and search for logical information.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> but what makes those two systems so different? I personally find those two closer, than any others.
> 
> 
> I didn't even knew, that you tried. You really shouldn't feel sorry. Yet I appreciate your honesty.
> ...


I would advise you not to link Mbti and Socionics either. They may be both based on Jung but they are different animals. You say you often gen ESI in socionics. Indeed that is ISFP, but not really the same in terms of properties of what the functions do (Socionics Si seems more Jung Se; while Socionics Se seems Te+some Se). Have you tried this *Favored Function Assessment*? I does a good job of finding your focus.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> I would advise you not to link Mbti and Socionics either. They may be both based on Jung but they are different animals. You say you often gen ESI in socionics. Indeed that is ISFP, but not really the same in terms of properties of what the functions do (Socionics Si seems more Jung Se; while Socionics Se seems Te+some Se). Have you tried this *Favored Function Assessment*? I does a good job of finding your focus.


No, I say, that from that questionnaire's (keys2cognition) answers it's most likely to be ISFP.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @Pastelle
> 
> 1.mix of d, b and a
> 2.honestly all, maybe c has more strength
> ...



S: IIIIII
N:II
T:II
F:III

Sensing type
*Key*
* *






Sensing: 1B, 2C, 3A, 4A, 5D, 6B, 7B, 8A, 9C, 10D, 11B, 12C, 13A, 14D
Intuition: 1C, 2D, 3B, 4C, 5B, 6A, 7C, 8C, 9D, 10B, 11A, 12B, 13D, 14A
Feeling: 1A, 2B, 3C, 4D, 5C, 6D, 7A, 8D, 9B, 10C, 11D, 12A, 13C, 14B,
Thinking: 1D, 2A, 3D, 4B, 5A, 6C, 7D, 8B, 9A, 10A, 11C. 12D, 13B, 14C

Dominant Sensing: ESXP, ISXJ
Dominant Intuition: ENXP, INXJ
Dominant Feeling: IXFP, EFXJ
Dominant Thinking: IXTP, EXTJ

To elaborate on the directional preference of your favored function...

*If you favor sensing...*
- Do you focus on the details of the environment that are tangible? It is the beauty and experience themselves that are to be focused on (Se).

- Are you focused on an archetype of how the world should be? It is the subjective essence of the of worldly experience that is to be had and deeply referenced (Si).

*If you favor Intuition...*
-Are you focused on acquiring all the potentials and connections that are inherent in the world? What the world could be is the essence of your being (Ne).

-Are you focused on the singular essence that lies beneath the surface? Focusing on the inner concept that is hidden in the world is your drive (Ni).

*If you favor Thinking...*
-Are you focused on making sense of the world; gaining internal understanding? The world is internally understood according to your "internal database" (Ti).

-Are you focused on monitoring situations through objective measures? The world must be externally verifiable in your eyes (Te).

*If you favor Feeling...*
-Are you focused on analyzing the actions and the world through the eyes of your values? Adhering to you your personal "good" is the predominant facet of your ego (Fi).

-Are you focused on the values and accommodations that the world dictates? You strive to adopt the external values and share them for conformity (Fe).


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> S: IIIIII
> N:II
> T:II
> F:III
> ...


I wouldn't really be here if I could answer that. Anyway I saw all answers and their meanings correlated to functions.

Edit: Extended answers include 12B, 13 all with small preference for D, 14 all fit to some degree.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I wouldn't really be here if I could answer that. Anyway I saw all answers and their meanings correlated to functions.


Well, according to it, it's leaning ESFP.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> Well, according to it, it's leaning ESFP.


Well @Clockheart doesn't approve...


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Read you Edit. leaning ISXP


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Well @Clockheart doesn't approve...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Clockheart said:


> View attachment 710050


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @Felipe I found that old typing thread. Here it it is: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-questionnaire-need-help-typing-myself-2.html


Ok, I read again the questionnaire, so forget the Fi. You value Fe over it, definitely. So let's just cut off the Fi types I'd say INTP, ISTP, INFJ or ISFJ. Unless you are not sure about introversion, in that case include all the extraverts respectively.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Ok, I read again the questionnaire, so forget the Fi. You value Fe over it, definitely. So let's just cut off the Fi types I'd say INTP, ISTP, INFJ or ISFJ. Unless you are not sure about introversion, in that case include all the extraverts respectively.


I started to think, that you forgot this thread, but anyway what makes me not Fi? What was Fe? plz explain, maybe you have a great idea.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I started to think, that you forgot this thread, but anyway what makes me not Fi? What was Fe? plz explain, maybe you have a great idea.


What makes you not Fi is that you are expressive about your likes and dislikes of things. Fi's tend to keep to themselves, expressing only indirectly.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Felipe said:


> What makes you not Fi is that you are expressive about your likes and dislikes of things. Fi's tend to keep to themselves, expressing only indirectly.


Was that the only Fe thing?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a tad slow in PM; demonstrably - however, I find open-thread more informative -- 

Self-summary ::


[It depends on myself; and if I like it - then I will try hands-on - and fiddle around; but it must be applicable, and work].


______________


-- (Emotional instability - reactivity] - (Immediate "reactions") - can be mistakenly confused as 'analyzation' (re: Te/Ti) dichontomous preferences. _Reflexivity_. (Adaptabililty - and keen interests towards 'craft') which does not imply generic coloring; nor necessary design - but rather, (shape - spartial - movement) manipulation, carving preference (either through the body kinesthetic (yoga), through more interalized kinesthetic functions (meditative states), or carving into the environment with the body itself (hands on manipulation of objects - explaining your car fixation).


This is due to (Te) + (Se) - being siblings;

however, I see 'immediate reactions' (fixation on space distruption) - (Se) - rather than 'pro-actions (re: drive)' (Te) - [with high-functioning value-judgments on what is being execute / proposed] --

*Negativity* over positivity, indicating (perceptive *internalized* function) - (Ni) due heavy pattern-fixations: which can be mistaken for (Ti).

_________


_(X) - must be consistent with myself;

(X) - must be consistent with how I feel;

(X) - depends on me;

(X) - is determined by me; 
_


Strong indesciveness demonstrated via previous posting (and typing structure) indicate moderate - to high P traits; and overall tendency to 'procrastinate'; but prefer actualized-manipulation / transformation of objects around indicate low-functioning (Te) - 

(Te/Ti) are being utilized in the lower- (4th)-function degree:


(Question(s) #8 - #15) are rather telling enough - although, I dislike the vagueness of questionnaires.


*
ISFP for you. *

*** Caveat* :: due to the symptoms of your functions - you will likely be rather unsure of your type for quite some time [the repetitive 'fixation' around your type [uncertainties] + overall skepticism] is a symptom of your type, overall.


Source :: Patternized-posting history + forum questionnaire / other info.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I love the way @Catwalk posts.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Turi said:


> I love the way @Catwalk posts.


I quite fancy your post(s) as well (!) I am interested in how you (decided) [or came to your conclusion] between ISTP / INFJ. I missed it, if you did elaborate elsewhere.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Turi said:


> I love the way @Catwalk posts.


I like that too


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> *ISFP for you. *


I have a question. Why so many people here on perC have typed me as thinker? Ti or Te doesn't matter, just thinker in general.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I have a question. Why so many people here on perC have typed me as thinker? Ti or Te doesn't matter, just thinker in general.


Likely because you are_* a thinker*_. (Which seems to be addressed via generalized-personality traits - rather than in typology distinctions). The differences between feelers and thinkers' is not logic - thinking - nor rationality. Rather how subjects strategically (approach) various 'resolution of conflicts' (between subjects / objects re: typology distinction). 

I suspect it is likely a heuristical - 'semantic' issue (re: the word "thinking" - "feeling" - "logic" - "emotions") themselves causing an high-functioning availiability hueristical-biases - and I do think typology could have utilized less broad terminology to avoid such confusions of it's participants, especially the unskilled readers, with more susceptibility to appeal to ritualized-cultural thinking and other psychological-biases due to the broadness of the words utilized (which is why I suspect typology has the similar pyschological effect(s) on the subjects of other personality-theories / hypotheses such as numerologies and astrologies - while typology vastly differs). 


See my response (Post #2, and #20) here: 

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/1100625-i-think-ive-started-develop-empathy.html


"Object-_fancing _ (e.g., object-collecting / hobbyist) - with 'object-fixation'" - and dancing in language games:

____________

When a specimen states;
_
"I prefer to things work-out (X) first,"_

Or 
_
"I am always stuck in my head; asking questions about 'life', - ponder the deep things,"
_
Or

_"I am a deep thinker," _

__________

One may say; 

INTJ / INTP traits - but this does not denote typology-thinking. (re: Te/Ti). Many people _do these things _and take immense pleasure in doing so; more often than not. 

Thinking, _in general_, is interrogative - [non-trivial] questions - doubts - (&) with required grounds; all types (including feelers) can harbor the capacity to "think,". And do so and similar rates. Both feeling and thinking in typology are "logical" processing units harbor by _thinkers_. 

This however, does not denote '_object-fixation_' (re: Te/Ti). (Te/Ti) are function(s) - transforming (&) 'judging' in data [assistants of] genralized "thinking". It is not about how much_ you think_, or whether or not you "think", or are a "thinker," - (but rather the manipulation of the data recieved from 'thinking'). The functions will require a (pre-disposition) to certain things to work properly -- for your case; 

When (Te/Ti/Fe/Fi) function(s) are within the dom; aux degree - they are more susceptible to be _reflexive_ - you do have object-fixation (i.e., people - state-of-affairs - events - things - objects), however, they are not reflexive - logical-judging (F) must extract value-in [and weigh in] too heavily before executing (Te/Ti)-logic judgments.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Likely because you are_* a thinker*_. (Which seems to be addressed via generalized-personality traits - rather than in typology distinctions). The differences between feelers and thinkers' is not logic - thinking - nor rationality. Rather how subjects strategically (approach) various 'resolution of conflicts' (between subjects / objects re: typology distinction).
> 
> I suspect it is likely a heuristical - 'semantic' issue (re: the word "thinking" - "feeling" - "logic" - "emotions") themselves causing an high-functioning availiability hueristical-biases - and I do think typology could have utilized less broad terminology to avoid such confusions of it's participants, especially the unskilled readers, with more susceptibility to appeal to ritualized-cultural thinking and other psychological-biases due to the broadness of the words utilized (which is why I suspect typology has the similar pyschological effect(s) on the subjects of other personality-theories / hypotheses such as numerologies and astrologies - while typology vastly differs).
> 
> ...


So I am kind of F type thinker? or just Finker? 

"The stereotype - ISTP is the Mechanic. Also, you're not one of the warm and fluffy ISFPs, you're one of the "I just shot up coffee up my nose because you said something cold, but also funny" kind of ISFPs. There are the ISFPs who look romantic and ethereal, almost like an INFP, and then there are the badass ISFPs who look almost like an ISTP." -Dora

Does that quote to you remind me?

It was as always interesting to read your post, but honestly it's bit confusing. Yet it's fine, it's your very own writing style.


----------

